
How does Google/FB identify offensive content? - thcricketfan
After the NZ shooting, Google&#x2F;FB struggled to identify offensive content from YT. I am wondering what algo&#x2F;system design has put in place to identify offensive content. It is not an easy 
problem to solve, especially if it is a live-stream
Additionally, how do they identify duplicate or content that is similar to something that has been flagged previously.
Thoughts?
======
LinuxBender
Offensive content, or content that violates the acceptable use policy?
Everything is offensive to someone.

They have a reporting function to flag violations, that apparently nobody used
until the live stream completed. [1]

[1] - [https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/03/update-on-new-
zealand/](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/03/update-on-new-zealand/)

